# Furniture ?



## wicked_pear (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a new desk/ kitchen table chair. After looking at the local mart and all; I now know I don't want. Doesn't anyone sell something thats wide, supportive, and sits tall, but not cushy? 
My current chair has wheels which are nice, but now is too narrow, so I tend to sit reclined from the edge of the seat. Which equals a lower sore back! I was not thrilled trying chairs that drop when you sit in them, climbing out of a chair is not...... well anyway Tracy .


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 16, 2007)

I got mine here:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs...ategoryKey=1606&REQ_SUB_CAT=Big+&+Tall+Chairs

There should be something there that could work for you. They're rated to 450-500 pounds, too. I 've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 17, 2007)

The university where I worked used Herman Miller office chairs, both with and without arms. I found them very comfortable for long periods, and soft but not squishy.

For non-computer office chairs, I personally love the retro Emeco or Steelcase products, some of which can be found at a used office furniture store. [I don't recommend the newer versions, nice as they are. They're qiute expensive and often made of aluminum rather than steel.] They're amazingly sturdy, and a simple chair cover could make it fit into your dining area decor.

Also a wedge back pillow might be sufficient support to ease some of your back pain.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a chair I DO NOT reccommend. It is supercomfortable for like 20 minutes, and then you are miserable for the rest of eternity. you sit partially on your knees and partially on your butt, and it's called a "posture chair" I thought it was so neat until I got one.


----------



## Oona (Jan 18, 2007)

I used to have one of those... and I agree! It was great for the first 20 minutes, but then I could hardly stand up and my lower back was *sore*

That chair is evil....


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

If you are willing to shell out the bucks for something really good, a company called ADI make the Everest Big & Tall chair:

Backrest height 29
Backrest width 22
Seat depth 22
Seat width 25

The catch is that it's around $500+ on sale. But it is with out a doubt the best built big and tall office chair I've seen. Every component is heavy duty. Where I used to work, they had to get me new chairs about every year and a half..including "brand names" like Flexsteel"..one of them costing near a grand...and this thing makes them look like toys. It has a lifetime guarantee. At 475+ I still do not "bottom out" the foam padding on the seat. I've been using this one for just short of a year, typically spending 8 hours a day or more in it, and I'm still happy with it. Definitely one of the few pricey things that I've ever bought that has been worth the big bucks they asked for it.

Do a web search...it's available from multiple sources, at a wide range of fluctuating prices. 

While we are on the subject of chairs, I'd like to take a detour away from the desk and into the living room. This detour is to warn everyone about Lay-Z-Boy. They make great looking recliners and couches that are sizes to fit big folks...but sadly, their construction is not up to snuff. This past summer we shelled out close to $2000 for a chair-and-a-half recliner and a couch...both already have structural problems. The couch developed it's problems with just my wife's mere (compared to me) 340-ish size...I only actually sat on it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Also a wedge back pillow might be sufficient support to ease some of your back pain.



I swear by these things... I had some growing pains in my teens around the base of my back... These things REALLY help back pain in that area.

Lumbar rolls they're called... I'd also say get the full 5inch one if you are wide or tall....


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 18, 2007)

wicked_pear said:


> Doesn't anyone sell something thats wide, supportive, and sits tall, but not cushy?



Try this one on for size! Big enough for any SSSSSSSBBW. Mrs Hol Ho and I sat in it, side by side, on our honeymoon, nearly 17 years ago.




Read about it here: http://www.worldslargestthings.com/iowa/rocker.htm
Kidding aside, we both tend to prefer sturdy wooden, unpadded but contoured, chairs. Nichols & Stone still makes heirloom quality stuff in many woods and finishes. My ex-wife still has the kitchen set we bought in 1962. Still in good shape, after years of child-raising.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2007)

wicked_pear said:


> My current chair has wheels which are nice, but now is too narrow, so I tend to sit reclined from the edge of the seat. Which equals a lower sore back!


If you mean there isn't enough butt room front to back on the seat because of an oversize posterior, consider taking off the seat back. I do that with my desk chairs and it allows me to sit centered on the seat instead of having to rest with much of my weight on my knees.

If you mean you just need a larger seat, Office Depot sells this Global task chair called the MAXX that's extra wide. I think it also comes in gray and maybe burgandy.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do...obal task chair&uniqueSearchFlag=true&An=text


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2007)

I had one of those for years, and loved it. I got it in my first year of university and used it all through those many hours at my desk in uni, and had it as my desk chair at home for years afterwards. mind you, I was only about 170-190 most of the time that I was using it.

My wife was never able to use it comfortably, but this was due mostly to knee problems that she had fairly badly at the time. It put pressure on the knee cap, which in her case had no protective cartilage left.

I've actually been wondering about getting one of those again, but I'd have to see how comfortable it was twenty years and fifty pounds later.

One thing that occurs to me is that for many BBW, because of size of bum and thighs, it may actually change your seating angle on one of those, putting more pressure on your knees and putting you at a bad angle.

-Ed


----------



## Friday (Jan 19, 2007)

We got 2 nice office chairs at Costco for around $150 each. Steel construction, one has removable arms and the other one's arms come out from the back with no connection to the seat...room for the heinie/hips to be comfy without support hardware in the way. I'm as apple as they come though so check for bootie room first. They always have one assembled at the store to test drive.


----------



## wicked_pear (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi-
I just wanted to check back in and say thank you for all the suggestions and links. I actually found a chair that was great but way too much money. An Aeron chair by Herman Miller. But following peoples advice, have removed the arms off of my chair and found that it was adjustable. Now I'm sitting 5 inches higher and making an effort to sit back in my chair and am pleased; though it does creak a bit now and than.
thnxs, wicked_pear


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know where I could get a big fluffy recliner big enough to sit indian style? I had one when I moved in here but when I got bigger it couldnt handle the stress ; ;


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 3, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> Anyone know where I could get a big fluffy recliner big enough to sit indian style? I had one when I moved in here but when I got bigger it couldnt handle the stress ; ;



The "chair and a half" recliner we got from Lay Z Boy would probably fit the bill size wise, but our experience with their construction is not good, as I noted above. In our search for a recliner, we found a number of other manufacturers that made similar chairs...but you have to be careful and look at the dimensions. A lot of manufacturers seem to think that a "Big & Tall" or "Big Man's" chair is nothing more than a lot of extra padding, with little or no extra room. Our adventures with Lay Z Boy show that you can't rely on name brand for quality, like we did. When ours started having problems, and we flipped it over to try and find the problem, it was obvious that the construction was no where near the quality the brand is supposed to stand for.

One thing you may want to look at is the double reclining "love seats"...bigger than a chair and a half like we got, but smaller than a couch.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I see you are in Cali where I know a few Ikea stores have been opened...so I will show you the chair Mike and I got.







It is sturdy,armless, has a flat mesh back and a coushy bottom. It costs $79 at Ikea. Good luck!


----------



## ilovesecretb (Feb 8, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well I see you are in Cali where I know a few Ikea stores have been opened...so I will show you the chair Mike and I got.
> 
> It is sturdy,armless, has a flat mesh back and a coushy bottom. It costs $79 at Ikea. Good luck!



I would love to see you place you Absouletely ENOURMUS BELLY on it!


----------



## XGuy (Feb 8, 2007)

In my experience, and my families, we just go for cheap crap so we can throw it away and get new stuff. Our expensive furniture (like Z said) didn't even hold up. Only some of us are big, but we are all hard on our furniture, not exceptionally so... but I dunno... I don't want to have to be careful with my furniture, I want to flop my big ass down without a worry.


----------

